# 100€ für OAuth2 Api Wrapper (Google Calendar und Live Calendar)



## puls (9. Apr 2014)

Hi,

ich bin auf der suche nach jemanden der mir hilft die Google Calendar REST API und die Live Calendar REST API zu Wrappen incl. OAuth2 Zugang. Der Authorisierungsvorgang muss über eine javafx-WebView laufen.

Günstige wäre es SocialAuth oder Apache Oltu zu verwenden.

Ich habe es bisher nur geschafft die Google-Calendar-Java API zu verwenden. Ich benötige aber etwas Hersteller neutrales da ich mehrere Anbieter unterstützen möchte.

Links:

Google API
https://developers.google.com/google-apps/calendar/v3/reference/?hl=de

Live API
Interagieren mit Kalendern (Live Connect-API) (Live Connect)

SocialAuth
https://code.google.com/p/socialauth/

Über jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar. Wer mit hilft die beiden Rest API´s in eine neutrale Java-Lib zu Wrappen und OAuth2 herstellerübergreifend über eine WebView auszuführen bekommt von mir mind. 100€ je nach Qualität mehr und auf Wunsch weitere Aufträge.

Lg
Puls


----------

